# CP's Watercooled 690II Project Log



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, the last project as some of you might know, never really got done.  I started off with i7, ended up with AMD, started off with one card, ended up with two of others.  Just didn't work out.  Now I shall try again.  This will be a water cooled log in the future. I plan on doing a custom loop for the CPU only.  I am having some slightly higher than expected temps on the NB on this board, I will attempt to fix by re applying new TIM and checking out the mounting system to make sure the HS is making full contact with the NB.  If that doesn't solve the problem I will be water cooling the chipset as well.

I had this rig setup on a tech station to work on the case, but since I'm not going to be starting off as quick as I wanted to I decided to put it in the case now and start figuring out what I want to do with the case in the meantime.  So for now here are the specs:







*Project Phases:*

*-Phase 1 - Sleeving*
Update #1
Update #2
Update #3 (re-did front panel connectors)
Update #4 (Finished and routed front panel connectors)
*-Phase 2 - Water Cooling Components Placement*
Update #1 (Lower Radiator Placement)
*-Phase 3 - Cable Management*
Update #1 (Pre-eliminary Cable routing)

*Current state as of last update:*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

This is what it looks like right now.  had to add a Fan on the PCI Wherever rack to cool the NB a bit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 12, 2010)

*pulls up a chair*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 12, 2010)

*sits beside The Don*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

Anybody have any ideas as to where to mount the HDD's thy is not the drive bays or the HDD Cage?


----------



## computertechy (Jul 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Anybody have any ideas as to where to mount the HDD's thy is not the drive bays or the HDD Cage?



MM do a fan mounting system CP, cant see many fans though 

good luck with the project btw buddy 

EDIT: external esata cage maybe?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

Can you link me? Posting from phone, would make it a lot easier


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 12, 2010)

well, i would make some sort of mounting on that plate you're gonna put where the cardboard is, 

like this, so you have them vertically standing? if you know what i mean


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 12, 2010)

CP,

How many 5.25" bays do you need?

StarTech BRACKET Metal 3.5" to 5.25" Drive Adapter...


----------



## computertechy (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.mountainmods.com/120mm-hard-drive-rack-black-anodized-p-415.html

also the esata cage

http://www.google.com/products/cata...TMnjB4SENrTe4O8N&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

@don
That seems like a good idea but I'll need the plate first which I don't have yet.

@I have three, I only use one.

@computertechy
I'll check out the links now.  E-Sata cage would be great!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

That MM 120 mount looks like a winner!


----------



## ERazer (Jul 12, 2010)

sub


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

Guys, I got these generic HDD Drive bay enclosures from a buddy. I was happy as heck because they have a fan for intake and one for exhaust so it solved my mounting and ventilation issues for my HDD's.  However, with the enclosures installed the PC was really really slow sometimes wouldn't even boot.  Do I need to configure something, or do they just suck major balls?

EDIT:  The ones I have are almost identical to these, just don't say Kingwin and it has fans on front and back.

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, so since the HDD Drive bay enclosures sucked, I used them to my advantage   Took them apart and left what I needed to mount the HDD's in there 

HDD's installed in Drive bay




The empty space down below.  Perfect space to use to mount some water cooling gear.  Hmmm


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 13, 2010)

regarding your cpu fan, why not mount it so it push the air up instead?

and nice work on the HD's  they just need a black coat and they're done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> regarding your cpu fan, why not mount it so it push the air up instead?
> 
> and nice work on the HD's  they just need a black coat and they're done



I was planning on taking out my mobo to apply new TIM to the chipset cooling and swap the fan then.  I guess I'll do that today.  Oh and yeah, on the final stage I'll go ahead and give that a black coat to blend in with the case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

Anybody got any links to where I can purchase some aluminum or steel plates so that I can start working on the plate for the case?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is a picture of the back side.  Up next, water cooling!

What do you guys think of the back side?


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2010)

Scroll down to the  A.C. Ryan AluPanels: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_314


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2010)

Where I got my aluminum was from Onlinemetals.com I got aluminum 5052. They'll even cut it to the size you need. So, be even easier for people that don't have time to cut. Or tools to do so.

Now, I'm not pulling up no damn chair.. I'm under your bed, waiting for you to sleep!


As for the HDD.. I was thinking of just placing my ssd in my case, then grabbing a hdd cage or nas for everything else.. That way you can unplug, and go.. No need to worry about placements in a case...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Scroll down to the  A.C. Ryan AluPanels: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_314



Hmm, not bad at all, thanks.



Cold Storm said:


> Where I got my aluminum was from Onlinemetals.com I got aluminum 5052. They'll even cut it to the size you need. So, be even easier for people that don't have time to cut. Or tools to do so.
> 
> Now, I'm not pulling up no damn chair.. I'm under your bed, waiting for you to sleep!
> 
> ...



I was thinking NAS too, but it's more money and I don't want to invest on that right now.  Maybe later I will.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmm, not bad at all, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking NAS too, but it's more money and I don't want to invest on that right now.  Maybe later I will.



PM Highendtoys.. He might have something in your price range... if you think about wanting to..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> PM Highendtoys.. He might have something in your price range... if you think about wanting to..



I'll keep that in mind CS, thanks a lot bro


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks nice CP.....what case is that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Thermaltake Element S


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thermaltake Element S



I'll try and find out more about it, looks like a worthy case to consider upgrading to (currently considering CM 690II and PC-K62)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

PM me and we'll talk about it, I have some experience with this case   been using it for a while now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2010)

If only places would get away with the "red" scheme of things!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Need some advise guys 

Looking for rad that does good with low speed fan, had my eyes set on the XSPC RX120.  However, someone recommended the Feser series.  Any input on this?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Need some advise guys
> 
> Looking for rad that does good with low speed fan, had my eyes set on the XSPC RX120.  However, someone recommended the Feser series.  Any input on this?



The only thing that I have seen is that the SR1's from Black is pretty sweet. great for low speed fans. 

Never have been a fan of feser..


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Need some advise guys
> 
> Looking for rad that does good with low speed fan, had my eyes set on the XSPC RX120.  However, someone recommended the Feser series.  Any input on this?



Sorry, no experience with "real" WCing....I've always been too cheap for that


----------



## t_ski (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is a picture of the back side.  Up next, water cooling!
> 
> What do you guys think of the back side?


Did you read my review of the Element S?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/Element_S

I had trouble doing the cables behind the back:






Had to change it to this:


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> The only thing that I have seen is that the SR1's from Black is pretty sweet. great for low speed fans.



+1. People love them and I kinda wish I used them myself.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> +1. People love them and I kinda wish I used them myself.



Yeah, I know the feeling.. But, I went Quad rad before they where ever out.. Still thinking of doing it. At lease the Sr1 for the 120/140mm on the back of the case..


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

I read your review earlier t_ski....overall it seemed like it was a decent case, but there were some things I don't like:
Far too much plastic plastic 
A bit small on the inside
Single-use metal plates
(Red) LEDs
Potentially limited cable management with the HDD bays removed (I remove HDD bays to free up more space)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> The only thing that I have seen is that the SR1's from Black is pretty sweet. great for low speed fans.
> 
> Never have been a fan of feser..



hmm, I love Black Ice, good stuff.  I'll look into that as well.  Never a Feser fan here neither.



[Ion] said:


> Sorry, no experience with "real" WCing....I've always been too cheap for that



That's ok bro 


t_ski said:


> Did you read my review of the Element S?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/Element_S
> 
> ...



Yep I did, I never tried running in the back panel in the first place thanks to your review 



[Ion] said:


> I read your review earlier t_ski....overall it seemed like it was a decent case, but there were some things I don't like:
> Far too much plastic plastic
> A bit small on the inside
> Single-use metal plates
> ...




The last thing you wrote about potentially limited CM without HDD bay, I beg to differ.  You can only see one cable and it's the 24 pin .  I mean you can see more in my rig now because I have not sorted out the wiring since it'll come apart soon again for modding and WC'ing, but trust me it'll look nice and without a HDD cage


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

I was afraid that without the HDD bay there wouldn't be much space for spare cables....and this XFX has a ton of fixed cables :shadedshu

That's good to know, thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I was afraid that without the HDD bay there wouldn't be much space for spare cables....and this XFX has a ton of fixed cables :shadedshu
> 
> That's good to know, thanks!



The pic that I sent, remember?  You can hide them there, you can get some mesh and cut it and mold it nicely by the PSU and the cables will be hidden a lot.  Plus, under the HDD cage theres a hole, i used that to hide my cables all the time.    bro im telling you, this case has great cable management if you get creative.

Here, how's this?  

I know the cage was in, but trust me you can hide wires if you use your full brain power


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks amazing CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looks amazing CP!



Thank you.  The case works, just gotta know how to use it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 15, 2010)

nice looking wiring job CP if you saw mine you would crap yourself at how horrible it is ( no zipties at the time so i said f this haha. anyway looks good man keep going i want to see how u set up the loop


----------



## computertechy (Jul 15, 2010)

lovely job on that rig CP 

are you going for a full loop on this, gpu's, cpu, NB, SB ect ect? 

just ordered the Crosshair IV full cover block from EK, due today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nice looking wiring job CP if you saw mine you would crap yourself at how horrible it is ( no zipties at the time so i said f this haha. anyway looks good man keep going i want to see how u set up the loop



I probably would, I'm anal about Wire Management bro 



computertechy said:


> lovely job on that rig CP
> 
> are you going for a full loop on this, gpu's, cpu, NB, SB ect ect?
> 
> just ordered the Crosshair IV full cover block from EK, due today



I am debating, right now I am getting some pretty awesome temps on the factory heatsink for the NB so I don't know.  I will see.  I have a EK block for the 5770, I would need another one though so I don't know what to do.  Very confused right now


----------



## computertechy (Jul 15, 2010)

get another 5770 block, EK supreme HF and maybe a duel bay pump and res. job sorted.

then use the rad box from swiftech and mount a triple on the back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

computertechy said:


> get another 5770 block, EK supreme HF and maybe a duel bay pump and res. job sorted.
> 
> then use the rad box from swiftech and mount a triple on the back.



I actually already have a radbox


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

I think you should go all out and WC everything


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

Time will tell, got a lot of planning to do.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 21, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> *sits beside The Don*



*sits behind AlienIsGOD*

*Yells " Rig is gonna be awesome ckn!" *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like the waiting room is getting full.  I better get a move on LOL.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2010)

dont rush it bro, take the time you need


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

I am, but I'm dying to do something to the rig


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey CP, would you be interested in my full loop for your H50?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 24, 2010)

Pulls up a chair! Looks good CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

uggh, so many people waiting and I'm on pause right now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 24, 2010)

we brought supplies and tents, take your time


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> uggh, so many people waiting and I'm on pause right now



lol.. you know how I feel now with my build don't ya? 

take your time.. if you don't.. It will just kill ya!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Thing is I was going to start on it then my clutch on the car starting to give problems so I dumped a b it over $700 on it.  That set me back a lot


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thing is I was going to start on it then my clutch on the car starting to give problems so I dumped a b it over $700 on it.  That set me back a lot





Life happens bro. But, with that you can think more about the project and make it a work of art.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Life happens bro. But, with that you can think more about the project and make it a work of art.



That's true, I know what I want already, only thing I'm still debating is whether or not I want to fully water cool it or not.  Thing is my goal was to keep everything internal, but if I do that while water cooling everything I am going to have to put up with mediocre temps.  I can only fit two 120mm rads inside the case which is what I want, everything inside.  It'll have to be one for CPU and one for board, then what for GPU?  I have one GPU folding so whichever loop I add it to will be hurt pretty bad with temps.  So I was thinking only CPU with one 120mm rad in the back exhausting and that's it, but I don't know man.  Really want to cool the board under water as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's true, I know what I want already, only thing I'm still debating is whether or not I want to fully water cool it or not.  Thing is my goal was to keep everything internal, but if I do that while water cooling everything I am going to have to put up with mediocre temps.  I can only fit two 120mm rads inside the case which is what I want, everything inside.  It'll have to be one for CPU and one for board, then what for GPU?  I have one GPU folding so whichever loop I add it to will be hurt pretty bad with temps.  So I was thinking only CPU with one 120mm rad in the back exhausting and that's it, but I don't know man.  Really want to cool the board under water as well.



With the developments of the new 120mm fans/rads it would be able to cool the two with no problem. your running amd so it's all ready going to run cooler then a intel set up.. When I did my set up between the single 120m and the 480m rad, I saw that there wasn't a change in temps between the two. The cpu and the loop for the 790i I had really didn't get any difference. adding both together, I saw a small 2c difference.

You should be fine with the 2 120mm.. Just make sure that there is good air flow to the rads and you should be stellar my man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> With the developments of the new 120mm fans/rads it would be able to cool the two with no problem. your running amd so it's all ready going to run cooler then a intel set up.. When I did my set up between the single 120m and the 480m rad, I saw that there wasn't a change in temps between the two. The cpu and the loop for the 790i I had really didn't get any difference. adding both together, I saw a small 2c difference.
> 
> You should be fine with the 2 120mm.. Just make sure that there is good air flow to the rads and you should be stellar my man!



Think the CPU and board water cooled will look odd with two 5770's on air?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2010)

CP your doing a great job here! keep it up!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Think the CPU and board water cooled will look odd with two 5770's on air?



Nah, it wouldn't look strange.. the 5770's are great air cooled as they are watered.. even off a single rad the 5770's would be still cooler then if you swapped the air cooling with something else. 

To me.. Watercooling isn't to make the "Best" temps. It's to lower the normal temps allowing for a better cooling experience. So, even with a 120m rad on two cards, you will see a good drop in temps.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The pic that I sent, remember?  You can hide them there, you can get some mesh and cut it and mold it nicely by the PSU and the cables will be hidden a lot.  Plus, under the HDD cage theres a hole, i used that to hide my cables all the time.    bro im telling you, this case has great cable management if you get creative.
> 
> Here, how's this?
> 
> ...



Very nicely done CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Nah, it wouldn't look strange.. the 5770's are great air cooled as they are watered.. even off a single rad the 5770's would be still cooler then if you swapped the air cooling with something else.
> 
> To me.. Watercooling isn't to make the "Best" temps. It's to lower the normal temps allowing for a better cooling experience. So, even with a 120m rad on two cards, you will see a good drop in temps.



Remember I crunch and fold meaning my CPU and GPU will be 100% load all day, all week, all year.  So I was thinking dual loop.  up front a 120mm for the CPU or board whichever, and a 120mm out back for the CPU or board.  I can set both rads up with push and pull if needed since I have the space.   I have to measure but since I won't be using the HDD cage the space there in the front I can use it to mount two MCP355's with res on top.  I still have to plan carefully since I don't want to block all the airflow coming in.



t77snapshot said:


> Very nicely done CP.





brandonwh64 said:


> CP your doing a great job here! keep it up!



Thanks guys   ...and t77 as you should know, that's an old shot of my rig


----------



## Splave (Jul 24, 2010)

CP you are a great dude. 
What are you waiting on, maybe I have something to help you out? HW gods have blessed me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Splave said:


> CP you are a great dude.
> What are you waiting on, maybe I have something to help you out? HW gods have blessed me



Thanks Splave 

I just need to get my water cooling going.  This is what I have planned out.

XSPC 120mm Rads (two)
MCP355 (two)
EK block for my motherboard
probably EK block for CPU as well.

The rest is just fittings/tubing, etc.  If you have anything even if it's not the above, PM me what you have and we'll see.  Kinda in the shits right now with my car causing me $700 last week


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Remember I crunch and fold meaning my CPU and GPU will be 100% load all day, all week, all year.  So I was thinking dual loop.  up front a 120mm for the CPU or board whichever, and a 120mm out back for the CPU or board.  I can set both rads up with push and pull if needed since I have the space.   I have to measure but since I won't be using the HDD cage the space there in the front I can use it to mount two MCP355's with res on top.  I still have to plan carefully since I don't want to block all the airflow coming in.



Yeah, I'm talking duel loop as well.. Like you have been talking about. 1 for the CPU/board the other for the GPU's. I was just saying that the factor of putting it all under water will give you less heat then keeping them under air.. Remember the Sunbeam Whereever rack that I got. It could really help you out in this factor.. making fan/fans blowing also onto the cards from the spots that the wherever rack can give. Hell, even making that the spot where the only hdd will be.. 

What your thinking about. The twin 355, would probably be great if you got something like this would help you out quite a bit.. Yes, no res, but a single res with a "y" line going around would still work pretty well.. IMO at lease


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'm talking duel loop as well.. Like you have been talking about. 1 for the CPU/board the other for the GPU's. I was just saying that the factor of putting it all under water will give you less heat then keeping them under air.. Remember the Sunbeam Whereever rack that I got. It could really help you out in this factor.. making fan/fans blowing also onto the cards from the spots that the wherever rack can give. Hell, even making that the spot where the only hdd will be..
> 
> What your thinking about. The twin 355, would probably be great if you got something like this would help you out quite a bit.. Yes, no res, but a single res with a "y" line going around would still work pretty well.. IMO at lease



What do you think will give better temps:

CPU and cards in one loop or CPU and motherboard in one loop?  Although I have dual cards I only fold with one so I don't have to be disabling/enabling crossfire when gaming or what not.  Don't you think the board NB/SB/Mosfets will pump out more heat than both cards (one folding)?

As far as pump top, that's exactly what I had in mind 

Look, this guy posted some helpful stuff in this thread with temps when he had his CPU and same board I have in the same loop with a 120mm rad.  If you can take a look at it and give me your opinion on it 
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-logs/736213-new-build-x6-super-stacker.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What do you think will give better temps:
> 
> CPU and cards in one loop or CPU and motherboard in one loop?  Although I have dual cards I only fold with one so I don't have to be disabling/enabling crossfire when gaming or what not.  Don't you think the board NB/SB/Mosfets will pump out more heat than both cards (one folding)?
> 
> ...



I would say this..

CPU/mobo  Loop 1
Duel cards Loop 2

I think you'll see good temps all around if you do that.. if not.. you can all ways try other ways after a week of trying.. Right?

BTw, thanks for the link. His build is pretty sweet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

That's exactly what I had in mind Cold storm.

Thanks for the advise bro


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard Brad


----------



## xrealm20 (Jul 25, 2010)

looking awesome CP -- "grabs yet another chair"


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2010)

think we need some benches and tables soon 

and entrence fee + a hot girl to sell tickets


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> think we need some benches and tables soon
> 
> and entrence fee + a hot girl to sell tickets



That'll do it


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> think we need some benches and tables soon
> 
> and entrence fee + a hot girl to sell *beer*



Fixed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Fixed



Thank you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

Guys, I'll have some water cooling gear on the way soon.  Nothing special, it's just something to get me by till I really get going with the modding and final components of the build.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I'll have some water cooling gear on the way soon.  Nothing special, it's just something to get me by till I really get going with the modding and final components of the build.


What did you order bro?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> What did you order bro?



Got a 120mm rad/enzotech block and a swifty res from Tim.  Still need a pump and the rest of the little things.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 7, 2010)

well i got Full Infusions TT pump its a p501 it wouldnt pump for me but last i knew its an issue all TT pumps have there a bitch to get running but once u got it sorted its fine i can send u the pump no charge if u want to try and get it working

it works just i couldnt get it to pump hard enough to push through the rad 9/10 i was doin it wrong lol i dont really know just know it gave me headaches and im an impatient person you might have better luck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i got Full Infusions TT pump its a p501 it wouldnt pump for me but last i knew its an issue all TT pumps have there a bitch to get running but once u got it sorted its fine i can send u the pump no charge if u want to try and get it working



That'll be great dude, let me know how much you need for shipping, shoot me a PM.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 7, 2010)

nah no need to worry about shipping just send me your addy and ill ship it tomorrow when i ship out Onedubs shiny new 140mm fan  just  paying you back for the TT block and fittings bro 

passing on the good will and what not


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah no need to worry about shipping just send me your addy and ill ship it tomorrow when i ship out Onedubs shiny new 140mm fan  just  paying you back for the TT block and fittings bro
> 
> passing on the good will and what not



I really appreciate it bro, good to know you help out on this forum and that peeps are willing to return the favor. 

PM headed your way.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 7, 2010)

well after all the help i got building that kids rig (almost finished with it just waiting on ram) along with the help on my rig its only right to return the favor when i can i started with that asrock board i gave ya that got passed down to POS PC then sold to someone some CM 230mm fans a couple 120mm fans 140mm fans etc etc if i got it and dont need it i usually try to give it to someone who does this means ill have some tubing etc to give away soon as well among other things once the dust clears anyway expect a package in a few days with a TT P501 pump


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i got Full Infusions TT pump its a p501 it wouldnt pump for me but last i knew its an issue all TT pumps have there a bitch to get running but once u got it sorted its fine i can send u the pump no charge if u want to try and get it working
> 
> it works just i couldnt get it to pump hard enough to push through the rad 9/10 i was doin it wrong lol i dont really know just know it gave me headaches and im an impatient person you might have better luck


Id say pour a small amount of Vinegar into the intake and let it sit for the night....

that should totally clean it out 

It was never rinsed out after I replaced it with the Swifttec pump...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well after all the help i got building that kids rig (almost finished with it just waiting on ram) along with the help on my rig its only right to return the favor when i can i started with that asrock board i gave ya that got passed down to POS PC then sold to someone some CM 230mm fans a couple 120mm fans 140mm fans etc etc if i got it and dont need it i usually try to give it to someone who does this means ill have some tubing etc to give away soon as well among other things once the dust clears anyway expect a package in a few days with a TT P501 pump


I need tubing (hint hint)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 7, 2010)

well i got the blue stuff u sent me and kei sent me more blue stuff lol  8 -9 feet of it dont know the size but its the stuff you sent so ..... yea 8-9feet total in 2 equal lengths


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well after all the help i got building that kids rig (almost finished with it just waiting on ram) along with the help on my rig its only right to return the favor when i can i started with that asrock board i gave ya that got passed down to POS PC then sold to someone some CM 230mm fans a couple 120mm fans 140mm fans etc etc if i got it and dont need it i usually try to give it to someone who does this means ill have some tubing etc to give away soon as well among other things once the dust clears anyway expect a package in a few days with a TT P501 pump


----------



## ERazer (Aug 8, 2010)

Cp u need 120x2 xspc rad? pm if u need one


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 8, 2010)

pump has been sent i have confirmation numbers but it all got mixed up at the post office no idea what code goes to what package yet.... that said the Pump is on its way


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got a 120mm rad/enzotech block and a swifty res from Tim.  Still need a pump and the rest of the little things.



bro it is a 140mm rad. 
You need a pump and tube and i think your set.I have all the barbs and clamps in there with it IIRC so you should be good. if i would have known you needed tube i would have thrown in the 7/16" tube that i have. Some of it is cut kinda short but i think most of it woulda been fine as i had it cut really long because i was planing on making changes to my loop but said f*$& it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Cp u need 120x2 xspc rad? pm if u need one



PM me with details 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> pump has been sent i have confirmation numbers but it all got mixed up at the post office no idea what code goes to what package yet.... that said the Pump is on its way



Thanks bro 



p_o_s_pc said:


> bro it is a 140mm rad.
> You need a pump and tube and i think your set.I have all the barbs and clamps in there with it IIRC so you should be good. if i would have known you needed tube i would have thrown in the 7/16" tube that i have. Some of it is cut kinda short but i think most of it woulda been fine as i had it cut really long because i was planing on making changes to my loop but said f*$& it


Meh, 140mm, even better LOL.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey if you're looking for something to keep the loop clean I got plenty of this yellow stuff people keep telling me has anti-septic properties. I mean I've just been throwing it away for years now. I get so much of it, like 3-5 shipments a days. I don't know where it keeps coming from. Honestly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey thanks man, but I'm going to be running feser One fluid.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 9, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Hey if you're looking for something to keep the loop clean I got plenty of this yellow stuff people keep telling me has anti-septic properties. I mean I've just been throwing it away for years now. I get so much of it, like 3-5 shipments a days. I don't know where it keeps coming from. Honestly.



are you talking about piss?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh man, that's what happens when you read a post quickly while working.  Fuck, you got me good there


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 10, 2010)

I wonder how this would have ended if you had said "sure, send it". haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I wonder how this would have ended if you had said "sure, send it". haha



I don't even wanna know :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 10, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I wonder how this would have ended if you had said "sure, send it". haha





Chicken Patty said:


> I don't even wanna know :shadedshu



With CP in a "piss"-ed off mood.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> With CP in a "piss"-ed off mood.



  That was good


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2010)

I really wonder if piss would do good.... anyone got a hospital around for CP to test it???



I'm in West Palm so I can't go to work and see..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I really wonder if piss would do good.... anyone got a hospital around for CP to test it???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in West Palm so I can't go to work and see..



No thanks, I'll pass


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I really wonder if piss would do good.... anyone got a hospital around for CP to test it???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in West Palm so I can't go to work and see..



:shadedshu That's just wrong ....

Oh hey at least you know if you ever have to go, just take a leak in your res.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No thanks, I'll pass




you sure? I got some plexi clean that smells a offal lot like it... if you can handle that smell.. You can handle to rest... lol




JrRacinFan said:


> :shadedshu That's just wrong ....
> 
> Oh hey at least you know if you ever have to go, just take a leak in your res.



I'll need a lot of of drink, and a "all nighter" if you know what I mean..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> you sure? I got some plexi clean that smells a offal lot like it... if you can handle that smell.. You can handle to rest... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm sure, don't worry I'm good


----------



## t_ski (Aug 11, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> :shadedshu That's just wrong ....
> 
> Oh hey at least you know if you ever have to go, just take a leak in your res.



The last I heard, a leak in your loop was bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

t_ski said:


> The last I heard, a leak in your loop was bad





On the other hand, pump is here and rest of stuff is on the way.  Once here I'll figure out what I need to complete the loop and go from there


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't think that would turn into a 2 page derail


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

How are things going?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2010)

Umm just need to order some tubing/coolant and two fittings.

How do you guys think a GX2 would do with a 120MM rad?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Umm just need to order some tubing/coolant and two fittings.
> 
> How do you guys think a GX2 would do with a 120MM rad?



that depends do you mean 140mm rad or 120mm? 
i don't think it will do bad. I had my i7@stock and 8800GT both running on just the 140mm rad. so i think the heat output of the GX2 would be less then the i7+8800GT
just pair it up with a good fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmmm I Goya 120.2 coming my way as well but I think I might leave that for the gx2 instead


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 17, 2010)

Go like this CP:
 pump>120.1>cpu>120.2>gpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2010)

It's two different rigs lol.  Gx2 is in another rig so I am trying to plan which rad for which rig.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

id say the small rad would be enough for the gx2, but then again, the gx2 is one effin hot card, so maybe the dualrad isnt such a bad idea after all


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's two different rigs lol.  Gx2 is in another rig so I am trying to plan which rad for which rig.



I think it would be OK.  My i7 OCed is about the same power draw as the GX2, and it does decent on my H50 (1 120mm rad)


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice rig man. I can't wait to have a budget like this when I build my next computer.

The one I am on right now is kind of midrange.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 17, 2010)

So, u got the gx2 on the athlon build and 5770 on the thuban?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2010)

Correct Shaun, I will just wait till I peice another loop for the gx2 and the dual rad


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

Well I'm looking forward to seeing this, GX2s with WBs are awesome looking (mores so than normal)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 17, 2010)

hey CP shoot me a PM i got a shit ton of water cooling stuff i need to offload


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well I'm looking forward to seeing this, GX2s with WBs are awesome looking (mores so than normal)



It'll probably take place this weekend, I'm going to start taking my Thuban out of the case and setting up the water cooling gear in the case till I order remaining pieces.  



crazyeyesreaper said:


> hey CP shoot me a PM i got a shit ton of water cooling stuff i need to offload



YHPM


----------



## ERazer (Aug 17, 2010)

cant wait till u start building


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 18, 2010)

pm replied


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2010)

ERazer said:


> cant wait till u start building



I know! 

I probably will make a 2nd log for the 2nd cruncher with the GX2


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 1, 2010)

anything new bro?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

Naw, I will hopefully be making a 2nd log for my 2nd rig going under water.  This one is postponed for now.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh noes!


----------



## ERazer (Sep 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Naw, I will hopefully be making a 2nd log for my 2nd rig going under water.  This one is postponed for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

nothing ever goes as planned guys, sorry.  I'll try to keep it alive, but it def. Won't move as fast as I wanted it to.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 1, 2010)

shit happens man, i know all about it haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> shit happens man, i know all about it haha


----------



## t_ski (Sep 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> shit happens man, i know all about it haha



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jcv6mh0uok&feature=related


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

Well guys, I have bought a new case for the build, hardware will be changing a bit as well.  For now here is the case.  I test fitted the rad I will be using in the bottom and fits perfectly.  Don't mind the wiring, it's just temporarily.  I need the hardware in there to test fit the WC components and stuff so that's why I don't work with the case empty.  Here's a lil something


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking good there CP.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

looking good David, you will love the 690 II case once you get some CM done on it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

I know bro, it's a work in progress


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2010)

doesn't look bad. will keep an eye on this thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> doesn't look bad. will keep an eye on this thread



I'll be having at least an update this week, stay tuned.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey, it's the whereever rack!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, it's the whereever rack!



It's been tremendously helpful!  The GX2 needs the additional cooling and so does the NB.  What can do the job better than the "wherever rack"?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

...and here we are with Phase 1 of the Project.  Sleeving!  Had some left over sleeve from my TT Element S Case, so so far I have only the Front Panel USB Header.  I need to go buy some heat shrink later so I'll finish it up then.  I will also get going with Phase 2 today which is Mounting of the WC components.  I only have the radiator for now, but I'll get going with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

That looks really nice....and it makes me want a 690II even more 

Probably more practical than ITX

If you turn around the fan over the GPU (so it's sucking out) that should help GPU temps a *lot*


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks great CP, oh and Ion is right, I did the same in my case and it helped my 5770 a bit. I'll change it around thou once I get some more fans.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Should help even more with a GX2 or double-PCB GTX295, they are designed to blow most of the hot air out right where he has the fan pushing air in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That looks really nice....and it makes me want a 690II even more
> 
> Probably more practical than ITX
> 
> If you turn around the fan over the GPU (so it's sucking out) that should help GPU temps a *lot*





Radical_Edward said:


> Looks great CP, oh and Ion is right, I did the same in my case and it helped my 5770 a bit. I'll change it around thou once I get some more fans.





[Ion] said:


> Should help even more with a GX2 or double-PCB GTX295, they are designed to blow most of the hot air out right where he has the fan pushing air in



You guys are right, I gotta try that.  Hmmmm.  I'm finishing up the front panel cables now, sleeving them that is.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 30, 2010)

you should have something nice incoming soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you should have something nice incoming soon



Oh yes, I'll be needing it   Thank you Thank you Thank you!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 30, 2010)

its oooon the way, hope they can read my crappy handwriting lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its oooon the way, hope they can read my crappy handwriting lol



They better  

Here's another update:

My front panel connectors like the power/reset switches, HDD LED, etc came out bad, but I left them like that for now.  When I receive my sleeving from DON, I'll redo them in some of that amazing MDPC-X Sleeving he's sending me. 

First up is the USB Header, all done.














That is it for sleeving updates till I get my MDCP-X Sleeving.  Next up is some Cable Management.  All visible cables will be sleeved, for now I just wanted to lay them out so I had an idea of what and how I needed to do it.  PSU cables are going to be ran behind the rad into behind/under the HDD's, from there they will have sleeved extensions into the component they belong to.  Once I do all of that then I will do some sort of plate to hide all visible wires.  Here are the pics for now:

I will be getting some shorter SATA Cables, that's what I had for now, the new ones will also be the opposite angle of what I have now, forgot if the current ones are left or right angle.  Either way, here's the pic:









The front





Space between rad and PSU 





Final product!  PSU cables are hidden behind the rad, once the wiring is finished, I will try to figure out a way of making something to cover up the wires behind the rad.  Maybe make like a bracket that bolts up to the fans once they are in place or something.  I'll figure it out, but that's last.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> They better
> 
> Here's another update:
> 
> ...



Oooooo that rad fits in there perfectly! and nice sleeving work CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Oooooo that rad fits in there perfectly! and nice sleeving work CP.



Yes, couldn't have been much closer than that.  I'm dying to get the MDCP-X Sleeving so I can redo my front panel connectors, this cheap sleeving I'm using didn't do too good when it got a bit stretched!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 1, 2010)

you will be amazed over that mdpc sleeving, 

i will send you the guide i got from nils in a mail regarding some good sleeving tips


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you will be amazed over that mdpc sleeving,
> 
> i will send you the guide i got from nils in a mail regarding some good sleeving tips



That'll be awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, here's a little update.  5870 is in.  Also some MDPC-X Sleeving as well compliment of a great forum member.   Here you go:


HIS Radeon 5870 glamour shot 




Front




Backside





I like the factory backplate on it, but it'll be watercooled in the near future so sooo much for that!

Now for some sleeving! 









Video card installed


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2010)

Noice


----------



## heky (Oct 8, 2010)

Very nice. Chicken Patty i have a question. How does the orientation of the Xigmatek work for you? I mean temp wise, is it better than haveing it turned blowing air out back? Or is it just becouse you have a AMD chip? I am asking becouse i have the same cooler, just on a Intel motherboard, and can turn it both ways.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2010)

CP, with most watercooling blocks you should be able to keep the stock backplate.  I know with my EK blocks, you either use the stock one or buy one of their smaller ones.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

heky said:


> Very nice. Chicken Patty i have a question. How does the orientation of the Xigmatek work for you? I mean temp wise, is it better than haveing it turned blowing air out back? Or is it just becouse you have a AMD chip? I am asking becouse i have the same cooler, just on a Intel motherboard, and can turn it both ways.



Yeah, I am unable to turn it the other way.  Still cools good but I'm running default clocks so not sure how it'll do if I turn the heat up.



t_ski said:


> CP, with most watercooling blocks you should be able to keep the stock backplate.  I know with my EK blocks, you either use the stock one or buy one of their smaller ones.



Hmm, that's good to know.  I really like this one though.  I'll have to look at theirs and see which one I like better.  Thank you for the info.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2010)

It's looking good my man! Sleeving will make it worth wild!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It's looking good my man! Sleeving will make it worth wild!



I'm sure.  I did the front panel connectors, but one came out bad so I'm re doing that and maybe some of my NZXT extensions


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 8, 2010)

protip on the sleeve

remember to burn the edges of the sleeving everytime you cut it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> protip on the sleeve
> 
> remember to burn the edges of the sleeving everytime you cut it



Note taken.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2010)

lol dam David! Water then air, now back to water? gee it's hard to keep up with what your ever changing lol... need parts?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> lol dam David! Water then air, now back to water? gee it's hard to keep up with what your ever changing lol... need parts?





what you got?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> what you got?


Red hose, bitpower compression fittings 

all for a price of......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Red hose, bitpower compression fittings
> 
> all for a price of......



The fittings/red tubing are 3/8th or 1/2?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The fittings/red tubing are 3/8th or 1/2?


only the best for limiting the flow, 3/8" gives great cooling over 1/2" on my tests. And thats on your rad bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> only the best for limiting the flow, 3/8" gives great cooling over 1/2" on my tests. And thats on your rad bro



I'm looking for 1/2"   Thanks though bro.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm looking for 1/2"   Thanks though bro.


Hey no problem D, I just thought Id pass on the goodies Crazy sent me. Even though I had to pay for the parts in a sense  but its all good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey no problem D, I just thought Id pass on the goodies Crazy sent me. Even though I had to pay for the parts in a sense  but its all good.



I know bro


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101008/photo 4.jpg



I love the way you have looped two connections from the single power cable.  How does that work?  Do you have a larger rail devoted to one cable?  My PSU has an 8 pin dedicated to VGA, with a six pin adapter, and then another six pin off another rail.  I sure would rather just have one wire.

EDIT:  WAIT a minute.  Did you just sleeve two cables together to make it look smashingly good?  Hell, I could do that 

EDIT of the EDIT:  On second look, it doesn't look like that's the right solution.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I love the way you have looped two connections from the single power cable.  How does that work?  Do you have a larger rail devoted to one cable?  My PSU has an 8 pin dedicated to VGA, with a six pin adapter, and then another six pin off another rail.  I sure would rather just have one wire.
> 
> EDIT:  WAIT a minute.  Did you just sleeve two cables together to make it look smashingly good?  Hell, I could do that
> 
> EDIT of the EDIT:  On second look, it doesn't look like that's the right solution.



I haven't touched that cable   Here's a better shot of it with a older setup of mine.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 9, 2010)

Subscribed - amazing sleeving work so far CP, very good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> Subscribed - amazing sleeving work so far CP, very good



Thanks Kyle.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> Subscribed - amazing sleeving work so far CP, very good



That it definitely is 

Makes me want to get a case w/ potential 

Maybe for Christmas


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2010)

Done yet? what the hell David!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

Geez Brad! :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 10, 2010)

that is one nice card bro, will fit perfect in the color scheme 

oh and i see something familiar lol


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 10, 2010)

CP, what is the part no of the 120mm fan bracket in this pic:









Oh and the title is wrong, it says theres supposed to be watercooling going on but I dont see any...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> CP, what is the part no of the 120mm fan bracket in this pic:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/photo(5).jpg
> 
> ...



You are looking at outdated pics of the log 

Here is a link to it:
http://www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/WHEREVER PCI RACK/WHEREVER PCI RACK.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, decided to do some sleeving with the wonderful MDPC-X sleeving that don sent me.  So I decided to re-do my front panel connectors.  I had previously sleeved them but they came out horrible because of the cheap sleeve I was using.  Different story now.  The theme of the case and the project is black/red.  I know there are blue led fans in there but that'll change by the time I finish it. 

If you notice I still haven't finished off the red sleeves yet, I can't turn on the blow dryer at 1am and wake everyone up. :shadedshu






What do you guys think?


----------



## heky (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks awesome CP. Wish i could buy this in my country, but sadly cant find it anywhere.

Btw, still waiting for my Advanced. I am getting really pis*ed off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

heky said:


> Looks awesome CP. Wish i could buy this in my country, but sadly cant find it anywhere.
> 
> Btw, still waiting for my Advanced. I am getting really pis*ed off.



MDPC-X is on your side of the pond bro. 

How long have you been waiting already?


----------



## heky (Oct 11, 2010)

13 days. I gave them a ring today and they said it should be here on wednesday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 11, 2010)

Nils send to anywhere in the world i think, just throw him a mail, (owner of mdpc)

and that looks awesome David, sorry about that extension :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks really nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I'll have more pics once I finish them up today.

@don
I noticed that the black sleeve you sent me is smaller than the red.  So I'll re-sleeve it in black for now.  Ill just order some red when I have the chance.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 11, 2010)

heya d,

How much was that black sleeving? Is it difficult or just time consuming? I only will need to do my front panel leads.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaun,

You can go on the MDPC-X site, they have different kits and such, this sleeve was sent to me at no cost respect.

It's a bit time consuming, once you get it right, it all comes together man.  The outcome makes it all worth it!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

It certainly does look great!  But is it really worth it considering the cost of the NZXT cables?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

That is a good observation.  The NZXT extensions are cheap and amazingly done.  I'll tell you, the quality is awesome.  However, I believe they only come in black though.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

That is a problem, blue would be really cool.  I've never actually seen one in person, but in the pictures I've seen they certainly look great.  Always a cheap introduction to sleeving


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That is a good observation.  The NZXT extensions are cheap and amazingly done.  I'll tell you, the quality is awesome.  However, I believe they only come in black though.



They have other colors now too. 

NZXT 9.84" 8Pin Motherboard power extension cable ...

NZXT 11.81" Sleeved 3Pin fan extension cable Model...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh wow!!!!!  That's awesome!

However what they should do is do them in two colors, popular combinations like black/red, black/blur, etc.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe one day soon they will, who knows. 

Here's a list of all their cables, and what colors those come in, etc. 

http://www.nzxt.com/new/product.php?series_name=Premium+Cables&series=13


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

They've came a long way with their sleeving.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 11, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> heya d,
> 
> How much was that black sleeving? Is it difficult or just time consuming? I only will need to do my front panel leads.



is that me you are talking about?

if yes then take a look here

americans actually gets the stuff cheaper than us EU guys i think lol

http://en.mdpc-x.com/

if you order the sleeve kit you have enough for a whole system imo, but do yourself a favor and order some accent color for you theme, maybe some red og blue or whatever you want, it really spices things up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, all black is getting a but boring


----------



## Reventon (Oct 11, 2010)

I never understood sleeving each individual sleeve. I like how my Corsair is, all wires in one sleeve. Looks much better IMO. It's your build though, and I must say I still love it .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Got a pic of your PSU?  Would like to see it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are the Front Panel Connectors finished and routed.  Starting to look realllllll good!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking good my man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Looking good my man!



I want to get into sleeving the extensions.  I got the 24pin already, just need to add some red to it, and then I need to get the PCI-E ones and some shorter SATA Cables.  The SATA cables will be sleeved too, I have the sleeve.  I just need to get the shorter cables.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

anything new or still same ol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

Same  been caught up big time on other things...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah it is looking good. The crazy mess of wires on the backside of mine is whats really keeping me from finishing so I really noticed the last above pic. Starting to wish I had a modular PSU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah it is looking good. The crazy mess of wires on the backside of mine is whats really keeping me from finishing so I really noticed the last above pic. Starting to wish I had a modular PSU.



It really helps sooo much having a modular PSU.  I think Seasonic has some that are "FULLY' modular, including the 24pin...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It really helps sooo much having a modular PSU.  I think Seasonic has some that are "FULLY' modular, including the 24pin...



They sure do. it is the Seasonic X series. iirc they are 80+ gold also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> They sure do. it is the Seasonic X series. iirc they are 80+ gold also.



Yep, those are just awesome!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 26, 2010)

i hope you get it done sometime David, id love to see it complete 

but ofc life has its ups and downs, no one can control that unfortunately


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2010)

Soon I hope.


----------



## mrsemi (Oct 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> You are looking at outdated pics of the log
> 
> Here is a link to it:
> http://www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/WHEREVER PCI RACK/WHEREVER PCI RACK.html



Can I ask where you bought that thing?  I went to a three video card setup and they need some more cooling.  I know that's an old post but I'm nervous and that looks like a great way to pump some more air into trifire.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2011)

mrsemi said:


> Can I ask where you bought that thing?  I went to a three video card setup and they need some more cooling.  I know that's an old post but I'm nervous and that looks like a great way to pump some more air into trifire.


I don't think they make it anymore, I can't find it for sale anywhere.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 24, 2011)

other solution from Scythe






Scythe Kama Stay


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice find and thank you.  That looks like another very nice way to cool your cards.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Got CM's side window panel and some new tubing and fans and other odds and ends over the last few months. So mine too is pretty much finally "done" now too-just in time for BF3 wooo-and I'm pretty happy with it. Will take some pics soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome bro, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah my rear looks nothing like yours but I got the panel on easily enough which is what really counts. Not too many visible cables from the business side and all mostly black anyway (except for the glaring, ugly white and colored stripes of the FP connections...*really* nice job on yours. Need to at least sleeve in a single black but out of shrink at present).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2011)

The project got postponed, but I was on the right track. I just need to take care of my priorities first.  Then I can resume.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I've had this case for like two years and just got _everything_ together and hooked up for the first time lol.

The shiny plastic top drive bay cover was still in it's protective covering until last week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn.  I have had this case for about a year now. I love it, easy to work with and great airflow!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah it was half laziness and half not having all the pieces for a good matching theme...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL, it happens.  This makes me want to start this up again.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 24, 2011)

you should lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you should lol



I know, but my funds are going elsewhere right now and no time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

Just ordered some water cooling gear to get this going again.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 25, 2011)

are you serious 

FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> are you serious
> 
> FUCK YEAH!!!!



Won't be nothing to fancy, but it'll get it going again.


----------

